# The difference between Italians and Europeans...



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

For those that have ever wondered the difference between the Italians and the rest of Europe...

This is just for fun people, so nobody needs to be offended. In fact Bruno Brozzeto who came up with this, is Italian.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tmWHYJOESU_


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, I can relate to much of it as its common in Serbia too, especially when driving (and parking), bureaucracy and politics are concerned. Seems that Italians are not that unique after all...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 3, 2009)

That was hilarious. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

hahaha  That was funny, I like the elections part.


----------



## Ariete (Sep 4, 2009)

This video is maybe partly true..

*But then*:

- All Germans are obtuses..
- All English are snobs..
- All Americans are fats..

No, I'm sorry..But I don't believe in fallacies..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2009)

Ariete said:


> This video is maybe partly true..
> 
> *But then*:
> 
> ...



See there you go, why are you taking it too serious. It was all in fun.

I knew somebody would not see the humor in it...

I guess we will have to instate a rule that states no more fun on the forums...


----------



## Ariete (Sep 4, 2009)

I know..I know..
Don't worry!! 

But I want to make the point because, often, italians are even: mafia, pizza, spaghetti, mandolino, etc.. 
 
And that it isn't true..

All right..Enjoy!! 

Cheers, Daniele.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful! 
Bruno Bozzetto has also made this little video about driving - I love it! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeSzFtqLxQ4_


----------



## timshatz (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent it to my Italian Inlaws. They love it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2009)

You have to admit though that the Italian drivers are pretty crazy! 

Me and my wife have been to Italy many times and we are always scared for our lives (I used to think the Germans were crazy drivers until I went to Italy). In Rome, two lane roads easily become 4 lane roads with the sidewalks. I almost got hit while walking on a sidewalk!


----------



## conkerking (Sep 4, 2009)

Brilliant! Six of the happiest months of my life were spent as a student in Florence and I recognise so much of this!


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

so true
We´ve been cooperating with one Italian company since 1999.
And I go there at the end of September for a technical training- to Milan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just waiting for something about us Swedes to pop up....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## seesul (Sep 6, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You have to admit though that the Italian drivers are pretty crazy!
> 
> Me and my wife have been to Italy many times and we are always scared for our lives (I used to think the Germans were crazy drivers until I went to Italy). In Rome, two lane roads easily become 4 lane roads with the sidewalks. I almost got hit while walking on a sidewalk!



They are crazy when driving but because they know it and because they don´t follow any rules the are very careful even if they have a green light... It´s very rare to see some car accident there. I´m very often there every year and have to say I feel safer there than here.

Poland is the most dangerous land for diving for me. When you go there, try to keep speed limits in or out of the town. You´ll be the one and only and looking like a fool there.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Just waiting for something about us Swedes to pop up....



We can't. This is a family-friendly forum.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ariete said:


> But I want to make the point because, often, italians are even: mafia, pizza, spaghetti, mandolino, etc..
> 
> And that it isn't true..


Oh, cheer up, we Dutch eat cheese, grow tulips and according to the foreigners I should walk on wooden shoes  Oh and I forgot that there's a hooker bar on every corner of the street of course, not to mention the fact that I should be stoned all the time as drugs are free here in this country.. right? ...  

BTW Adler, I believe one of our Italian members posted this last year already. The traffic is absolutely true


----------



## Soren (Sep 18, 2009)

A bit on Germans (Note he's joking, so please Germans on this forum don't take offense to this):

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoLIU2NI66w_


----------



## Soren (Sep 18, 2009)

And on America (Again dont be offended, all in good spirit): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6K8yfQYOTQ_


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> We can't. This is a family-friendly forum.



Sorry.....forgot that!


----------

